# Dell Latitude D510 won't power on



## datzulucat58 (Jan 18, 2009)

Someone has asked me to find out why their Dell Latitude D510 will not recharge. They bought a new battery (from Dell) which ran for two hours, they pluged up the charger. It did not recharge, so they bought a new charger (from Dell) and it still does not recharge. I am new to repairing laptops and am not sure where to start.
I don't know much abot laptops, and I can't seem to find out about the power or recharging process of laptops. Do they have power suppies like PC's, is there something that need to be replaced (power supply ect.). Can anyone suggest a good sorce of information
wherte I can read up on these issues, thanks.


----------



## morgfang (Jan 18, 2009)

It could be that your motherboard doesn't work anymore. Not that I'm a computer expert, but I have had 3 laptops not power on because of motherboard failures (and am currently trying to get data off of one of the hard disks).

Another possibility I have read about is if one or more fans broke. Some computers won't turn on due to a safety mechanism to prevent possible overheating. But I do believe it is your motherboard, you should try looking into that.

~Greg


----------



## LaptopNomad (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds like the controller chip for ID'ing your AC adapter on the motherboard is fried or the power jack on the mother board is loose. 
If the laptop doesn't work with the AC adapter connected its likely the power jack on the motherboard. If the laptop does run on AC but does not charge the battery its a dead controller chip on the motherboard.

Read here for more info http://www.laptop-junction.com/toast/content/dell-ac-power-adapter-id-chip-died

Cheers,


----------

